# Bereits geöffnete Fenster auf anderen X verschieben?

## eASy_

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein bereits geöffnetes Fenster auf einen anderen X zu verschieben?

Ich weiss, dass ich komplette Apps per 

```
export DISPLAY="ip:0"
```

 vor dem starten verschieben kann, aber ich möchte lediglich ein einzelnes Fenster aus einer bereits gestarteten App verschieben.

Weiss jemand Rat? Danke.

Sonnige Grüsse...

----------

## firefly

das geht nicht.

Das geht nur wenn du ein Multi-Monitor Setup, wie TwinView(Nvidia) oder Xinerama, mit nur einem X-Server hast.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nicht getestet, aber wie wäre es damit:

Programm mit strg + z anhalten

export DISPLAY="ip:0" fg

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nicht getestet, aber wie wäre es damit:
> 
> Programm mit strg + z anhalten
> 
> export DISPLAY="ip:0" fg
> ...

 

Wird nicht klappen, da normalerweise das Gui-Toolkit nur einmal, meistens beim starten des Programms, die Verbindung zum X-Server aufbaut. Und später wird dann einfach nur diese Verbindung verwendet.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Wird wohl so sein.

Ein Programm nachträglich in screen zu bekommen ist ja auch leider unmöglich.

Tobi

----------

## eASy_

Hrm,

das ist ja doof.  :Sad: 

Und ein Proxy-Programm o.ä. wo ich dies dann dynamisch ändern kann, ist auch nicht bekannt?

Sonnige Grüsse...

----------

## firefly

nein leider nicht, aber ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich den sinn dahinter.

----------

## eASy_

Hallo,

 *firefly wrote:*   

> nein leider nicht, aber ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich den sinn dahinter.

 

Der Sinn besteht, dass ich bei der Entwicklung teilweise mit dem Platz von den Debugging-Fenster nicht mehr klarkomme.

Ich hatte die Idee, dass ich diese Fenster dann auf mein Notebook weiterleite, aber halt nur die Fenster nicht das gesamte Programm.

Aber wenns nicht geht, muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das mache. Trotzdem danke.

Sonnige Grüsse...

----------

## firefly

hmm eventuell hilft da vnc was. Nur ich weis leider nicht, ob man über VNC, für die selbe login-session, einen anderen Virtuellen Desktop anzeigen lassen kann als am System selber.

----------

## MaxKnax

Es gab da früher man ein Program das nannte sich xmove, das konnte das.

----------

## firefly

 *MaxKnax wrote:*   

> Es gab da früher man ein Program das nannte sich xmove, das konnte das.

 

Aber ich glaube kaum, das es einzelne Fenster eines Programmes verschieben konnte sondern eher das gesammte Programm.

----------

## eASy_

Hallo,

ja, xmove verschiebt nur das ganze Programm. Also ist quasi das gleiche wie export DISPLAY...

Jetzt ist mir noch was anderes in den Sinn gekommen..

Kann man irgendwie übers Netzwerk vllt. einen 2. X-Server dazuschalten? Also quasi als 3. Xinerama Display o.ä.?

Weil das würde mir auch schon genügen.

Sonnige Grüsse...

----------

## eASy_

So,

ich hab nun was gefunden. (x)dmx. Das schaut recht brauchbar aus und der 1. Test war auch gar nicht so schlecht.

Ich werd an dem Ding heute nacht mal rumschrauben.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.  :Smile: 

Sonnige Grüsse...

----------

